# Victim of car crash scam!!



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

So last night I was in a difficult situation and need some advice...

I drove to barasti had 3 coronas over the space of an hour and drove home 30 mins later, on the way home a brand new G63 AMG clips the back of my car on purpose so I pull over and he accuses me of being drunk and taking drugs and says we need to park in a safer place as we were on the slip road. He says to me ill call the police they'll put you in jail, big fine, take away license etc etc or I can give him compensation for the damage. He wanted 25k!! 

As I had been drinking I obviously didn't want the police involved so I lied to him and said I only have 5k I can give you, so that's what I done and then drove off home. 

My car is also damaged a fair bit so I now need to try and get a police report to get it fixed, any ideas how I can go about this?

KARMA for drink driving.... I've definitely learnt my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Unlikely!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well it's your own fault really. Don't drink and drive.

Take your car to the cop shop and just say it was a hit and run or something.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Not a good situation but can't complain too much under the circumstances, be thankful no one was hurt on your way home - that would've cost you a lot more and affected other people's lives as well 

For your police report just park somewhere without CCTV and call police to report hit and run while the car was parked, as Chocoholic said.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't see the scam here. You break the law by drinking and driving and then complain that somebody else "crashes" into your car. Looks like a zero sum game.

Luckily, as already pointed out, you didn't kill somebody. Cab charges are a fraction of what you paid for your beer.






Maybe harsh but from somebody like me who enjoys a libation, but perhaps it would have been better for the police to have got you off the road. Now we have to wait 'til you get your wheels fixed and probably do it again.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Don't see the scam here. You break the law by drinking and driving and then complain that somebody else "crashes" into your car. Looks like a zero sum game.
> 
> Luckily, as already pointed out, you didn't kill somebody. Cab charges are a fraction of what you paid for your beer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like op has experienced a reworked version of the lexus baracuda crashes


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mariot said:


> Sounds like op has experienced a reworked version of the lexus baracuda crashes


Which I don't believe actually happen either.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Is it just me or has there been a lot of questionable stories from one post wonders on here recently.

I'm awaiting the Sharjah booze run one, the you will be done for 1kph over the speed limit in Jumeriah and the... Oh I give up.

A G63? Yeah right.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Urban myth or not lol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mariot said:


> Urban myth or not lol


Certain nationalities do like to do this.

The rest of us just think whatever and walk away.

If you have nothing to hide you have no problem.

I'm just wondering about how the "G63" driver got his police report to get his car fixed.

Having said that I was near Jumeriah beach last week and someone did try to scam me (I did not hit THEIR car). They pretty much **** themselves when I said, "Call my friend" and showed him a specific embossed business card.

This country eh....


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

The Rascal said:


> Is it just me or has there been a lot of questionable stories from one post wonders on here recently.
> 
> I'm awaiting the Sharjah booze run one, the you will be done for 1kph over the speed limit in Jumeriah and the... Oh I give up.
> 
> A G63? Yeah right.


If he's driving round in a brand new G63 I doubt he really cares about the repair costs and the damage was minimal to his. 

Why would I make this up? I have nothing to gain from doing that what so ever.

What I did was irresponsible and the consequences that followed deserved me right for being stupid.

I want people to know that this is happening and just beware.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

zak875 said:


> If he's driving round in a brand new G63 I doubt he really cares about the repair costs and the damage was minimal to his.
> 
> Why would I make this up? I have nothing to gain from doing that what so ever.
> 
> ...


Sorry - still sounds far fetched.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Sorry - still sounds far fetched.


Steve,

We both know it's bollocks, now if he's said a gold coloured Tillda I'd have believed it.

Except Iggles is in the UK, has been since Tuesday, I think I saw the russian at 49ers last night with a price on her shoe.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

The Rascal said:


> Steve,
> 
> We both know it's bollocks, now if he's said a gold coloured Tillda I'd have believed it.
> 
> Except Iggles is in the UK, has been since Tuesday, I think I saw the russian at 49ers last night with a price on her shoe.


Steve, 

Are you able to give me one good reason why I would make this up? 

I was obviously followed out of the bar they then bump my car and proceed to blackmail/extort money from me using the police against me as I'd had a drink. Just because a G63 was involved it becomes unbelievable?


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry that was for The Rascal


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Reality check here.
Even if I have had a drink and this happened to me - who do you think is committing the worse offence?
Next time - call their bluff and offer to phone the police to make a complaint that someone has just deliberately run into my car and is now trying to extort money from me ( after I had stood there taking photos of both our cars, his numbeplate and him).
Then see who ****s themselves.
I would certainly not be paying them any money!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Reality check here.
> Even if I have had a drink and this happened to me - who do you think is committing the worse offence?
> Next time - call their bluff and offer to phone the police to make a complaint that someone has just deliberately run into my car and is now trying to extort money from me ( after I had stood there taking photos of both our cars, his numbeplate and him).
> ...


Not sure that'd work out, police here seem to prefer any path of least hassle - they can prove a driver has been drinking. Intentional crash and extortion? someone's word vs another person, UAE police likely wouldn't touch that especially if the allegation is against a local..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> Not sure that'd work out, police here seem to prefer any path of least hassle - they can prove a driver has been drinking. Intentional crash and extortion? someone's word vs another person, UAE police likely wouldn't touch that especially if the allegation is against a local..


Not all G63 drivers are Nationals!

I would still rather pay a legitimate fine to the police than entertain a scamming scumbag.
The fine for drink driving is much lower than 25,000 AED


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Not all G63 drivers are Nationals!
> 
> I would still rather pay a legitimate fine to the police than entertain a scamming scumbag.
> The fine for drink driving is much lower than 25,000 AED


No, and it ain't even the top of the range, that would be a G65.

Standard fine of DD in Dubai is 20,000 btw.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> Not a good situation but can't complain too much under the circumstances, be thankful no one was hurt on your way home - that would've cost you a lot more and affected other people's lives as well
> 
> For your police report just park somewhere without CCTV and call police to report hit and run while the car was parked, as Chocoholic said.


No don't call the police to come out - they'll actually fine you for wasting their time!!!! You can only do that if the car is immovable. You must drive to the police station.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> No don't call the police to come out - they'll actually fine you for wasting their time!!!! You can only do that if the car is immovable. You must drive to the police station.


My bad if that's the case in Dubai, accident reporting's a bit more civilised in AD with the Saeed set up


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> No don't call the police to come out - they'll actually fine you for wasting their time!!!! You can only do that if the car is immovable. You must drive to the police station.


I never knew that - methinks Ms Choco has previous....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Standard fine of DD in Dubai is 20,000 btw.


Plus a few days in the clink and loss of your license for 6 months.

Happened to a friend of mine. He'd been drinking the night before, got up and drove the next morning, had a minor fender bender and because he looked like crap - hadn't showered, smelled bad etc, they tested him, he only had a minute amount but that was enough.

The poor local guy he ran into felt so bad, and said he should have told him he'd been out the night before and would have told him to go home, shower, freshen up and meet him at the police station. He was mortified at what happened.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> I never knew that - methinks Ms Choco has previous....


It's been reported in the press for the last several years. And yes, some divvy scraped the entire side of my car squeezing past me in the petrol station. Police said they would not come and we had to take both cars to the nearest police station.

For anything minor you just drive to the cop shop and tell them what happened.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> The poor local guy he ran into felt so bad, and said he should have told him he'd been out the night before and would have told him to go home, shower, freshen up and meet him at the police station. He was mortified at what happened.


This is how the Emirati's are though, and this is exactly my and Steve's point. We've been here to long, we know so many people, we know how "they" act.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Calling his bluff and getting the police involved was not a risk I wanted to take, I was on my own and there was 3 of them pressuring/intimidating me giving him the 5k was the easiest way out. 

It's a lesson learnt for sure.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

While I think Steve and Rascal have been a bit harsh here, it occurred to me that if I'd blown 5-25k on drink/gadgets/car stuff or 'other activities' a well developed forum thread could be just what I needed to convince my wife I'd been robbed


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

zak875 said:


> Calling his bluff and getting the police involved was not a risk I wanted to take, I was on my own and there was 3 of them pressuring/intimidating me giving him the 5k was the easiest way out.
> 
> It's a lesson learnt for sure.


So what actions do you plan to take next time 3 of them start intimidating you and you are tipsy again?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> So what actions do you plan to take next time 3 of them start intimidating you and you are tipsy again?


PM Stevesolar and Rascal..


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

It's alright. I am just waiting for El classico. Much more entertaining.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

zak875 said:


> Rubbish and crap


We know you're lying my friend.

Some words of advice, when you're in a hole, the first thing to do is stop digging.

Take care


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> No don't call the police to come out - they'll actually fine you for wasting their time!!!! You can only do that if the car is immovable. You must drive to the police station.


No need at all to drive to the Police station in Dubai to report if its a minor fender bender.


Dubai Police now has an app on your smartphone where you can report the accident and receive a police report in your email inbox.

As long as both parties consent to the filing that is, otherwise its a drive to the nearest station.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The thread title is misleading. You're not a victim. 

Three bottles of beer in half an hour and then behind the wheel? Tut-Tut


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> The thread title is misleading. You're not a victim.
> 
> Three bottles of beer in half an hour and then behind the wheel? Tut-Tut


I agree, must have been going some to neck 3 bottles in 30 minutes knowing what Barasti's service is like.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

If you read my post again I said 3 coronas over a period of 60 mins and then drove home 30 mins after the last beer. Must've not been clear...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

It's not a scam: it's extortion. 

You're not the victim of a scam, just your own stupidity.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Scam, extortion, blackmail whatever you want to call it. 

Very stupid and irresponsible I've learnt a lesson for sure.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

zak875 said:


> Scam, extortion, blackmail whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Very stupid and irresponsible I've learnt a lesson for sure.


So - out of interest - if it happened again (and this time you had not had a drink) - what would you do?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Good timing with this article in today's National?

Anti-speed campaign to cut Dubai road deaths | The National

Other than the inconsistencies in the statistics quoted, what was sobering was:

“Based on studies, only 2 to 3 per cent of families with young children in Abu Dhabi use car seats, which makes this initiative an urgent necessity,” said Dr Omniyat Al Hajeri, director of public health and research, during a training course for 20 technicians from government and private entities in the capital on different car seats and their installation techniques."

A few weeks ago I was rounding a roundabout with full rights of way when an idiot mother in a large SUV sailed right into the roundabout, forcing me to swerve and narrowly miss her by mere inches. I had full sight through her side window and saw a toddler bouncing up and down on the passenger seat.

I'd hate to think what would have happened had I hit her. Kid's head bashes against the windshield, gets brain trauma or even worse, dies. Although it'd be the mother's fault for being an idiotic driver and idiotic mother, a child's death would still be on my shoulders.

There are only a few things I hate about this country and this is one of them: the strange, bizarre resistance among certain nationalities to buckle up their children in their cars and their total oblivion to the dangers of young children crawling, bouncing or running inside a car going 100Km+. How _stupid _do you have to be?


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Stevesolar said:


> So - out of interest - if it happened again (and this time you had not had a drink) - what would you do?


Stay at the scene of the accident, record the conversation, take photos and call the police myself.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

zak875 said:


> Stay at the scene of the accident, record the conversation, take photos and call the police myself.


In fact - everything you should have done last time!!!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

zak875 said:


> If you read my post again I said 3 coronas over a period of 60 mins and then drove home 30 mins after the last beer. Must've not been clear...


Details shmetails. 30 minutes or 60 minutes, it doesn't matter. What matters is that you drank and drove in a country with a zero limit.
Let's hope you learnt your lesson...


----------

